# Backblaze post on HD reliability



## Replytoken (Sep 14, 2014)

I came across this post and thought folks might find it interesting reading:

https://www.backblaze.com/blog/what-hard-drive-should-i-buy/ 

I did not realize that Hitachi split their company into two sales - 2.5" to WD and 3.5" to Toshiba.

Interesting reading,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing that Ken.


----------

